# What do you think?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

On Friday I made it to camp before everyone else so I took a short walk through the forest to look for grouse and found these. The prints were about the size of a tennis ball (slightly larger). 

I'm mixed on what they are given the shape vs size. Definitely not a domestic dog though.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Melted out coyote tracks?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Sasquatch


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Domestic dog. To wide for coyote

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Big dog.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Coyote

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Only reason I am ruling out domestic dog is the location I was in is quite remote and there was no sign of a human in the area since the last snow fall.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Definitely canine. Coyotes generally keep their toenails worn down to nubs so they are not as sharp as the ones pictured, though that wouldn't rule them out. Domestic dog would be my first guess, though if as you say it is in a place where domestic dogs are unlikely, then I would conclude it is indeed a coyote living the easy life.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Definitely canine. Coyotes generally keep their toenails worn down to nubs so they are not as sharp as the ones pictured, though that wouldn't rule them out. Domestic dog would be my first guess, though if as you say it is in a place where domestic dogs are unlikely, then I would conclude it is indeed a coyote living the easy life.


I concur.

.


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

Chupacabra for sure!


----------



## Viper1zer0 (Sep 16, 2015)

Notice the "×" the track makes , this is the dead give away that it is a dog . More than likely it's a coyote. In the mountains the dogs can be a lot bigger than the dogs you find in fields and flats. 3 inches long is a nice big yote. Any bigger than that and ,given the location you found the track ,I'd say you could have very well passed a wolf track. I found a few this year myself aswell as some scat . Another good way to tell what it is can be the travel path, send the way it walked on said path. Coyotes I'll always mark a wide open trail with scat every so often as to mark their territory. Follow your tracks a few min and usually you can start to unravel the mystery. Hope this helps.


----------

